# Best bang for the buck 50-60" DLP 1080p?



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

There are so many choices out there, and with all of the holiday deals, what's the best bang for the buck DLP 1080p out there? Looking for at least 50", but 60" would be better. If you've seen a steal, let me know!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My wife and I were in Best Buy last night and she was marveled at the Plasma models, but the big Mitsubishi grabbed her attention as well. It was around $3000 in the store on sale. I checked the Shack Electronics Store and it was $2350 through Electronics Expo. That's almost $1000 off and a ridiculously low price for a 73" model. 

It seems like the DLPs are really selling on the cheap right now.


----------

